# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Mooncakes

## BokCh0y

I didn't get a chance to grab any this year. Wondering if anyone has one left I could buy from them....weird request but thanks haha.

----------


## Buster

barf

----------


## rage2

> barf



I’m sorry our food doesn’t taste like potatoes.

----------


## Disoblige

> barf



You must be sad Silver Inn is closing.

----------


## Buster

> I’m sorry our food doesn’t taste like potatoes.



you promised me some mooncakes that were better than the Costco ones.

----------


## BokCh0y

> you promised me some mooncakes that were better than the Costco ones.



Never bought mooncakes from Costco before, didn't even know they were sold there. 

How come you don't like mooncakes? Please explain.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Never bought mooncakes from Costco before, didn't even know they were sold there. 
> 
> How come you don't like mooncakes? Please explain.



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...ghlight=Whitey

X2 for they sound like something that shouldn't go in my mouth.

----------


## Buster

> they sound like something that shouldn't go in my mouth.



First time I've ever hear you say _that_.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> First time I've ever hear you say _that_.

----------


## BokCh0y

> barf



Mmmmmmm so salty yet sweet. Sorry for the plates. I don't see the point in investing in dishes that aren't broken and I got these plates from my mom.

----------


## SJW

I am also not a fan of the mooncake. If it isn't cheesecake it isn't worth it.

----------


## Xtrema

> Mmmmmmm so salty yet sweet. Sorry for the plates. I don't see the point in investing in dishes that aren't broken and I got these plates from my mom.



I think people are conditioned to think mooncake is good because it's a limited time item.

I don't really care for them. And the modern iterations are just mochi ice cream or other Asian dessert thrown into the mix.

Now this mooncake tho:
https://www.seriouseats.com/suzhou-s...pork-mooncakes

T&T Bakery in Deerfoot Meadow offer these this year and they are awesome when freshly out of oven.

----------


## BokCh0y

I love mooncakes and I hope my mooncake pic made 
@Buster
 barf.

----------


## HiSpec

My relatives buy the regular kinds to give away, so the only mooncakes I buy are the snowskin dessert kind.

----------


## redblack

Durian moon cakes are the best

----------


## BokCh0y

> My relatives buy the regular kinds to give away, so the only mooncakes I buy are the snowskin dessert kind.



Oh those are yum!!!

----------

